# DeSmuME - Nintendo DS Emulator for PS3!



## PrinceNOOB (Dec 20, 2010)

The author of PS1 and Sega Megadrive emulators has announced his plans for a Nintendo DS Emulator!
Anonymous, the now famous developer who recently completed emulators PlayStation 1 and PlayStation 3 on Sega Genesis is back with a new emulator. After a night's work, he offered us an exclusive version of its Alpha-based Nintendo DS emulator DeSmuME.

The emulator is currently in testing phase but you can play 2D games like Yoshi's Island with good fluidity. Anonymous is working on compatibility and accelerate 3D games as well as the inclusion of sound. It will also add a pointer to use the tactile features games, knowing that for now the L3 button enables a pressure on the screen, which is quite useful when a game requires to support it. Backups are functional and a menu selection opens ROMs when the button is pressed R3 to change the game without having to restart the emulator.

Anonymous wants to improve his first emulator before distributing it. You do not find on the internet yet. If you want to help financially so he could buy a PlayStation 3 debug to develop more easily, paypal address is: [email protected] Here are some pictures of the emulator in action, we will keep you informed of progress of its work during the day.[/p]
Source

Some screenies:


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 20, 2010)

Well if those past credentials are correct then he sure can do anything.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 20, 2010)

...must...not...jailbreak...


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 20, 2010)

wow... just wow


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 20, 2010)

Is anyone else skeptical about stylus control on the PS3?

And what about blown-out screens?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 20, 2010)

Ds emulator on PS3?! Soon there will be a N64, then a PS1, then a PS2, then a Xbox, then a NGC.... I must resist jailbreaking.......


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if we can trust this guy if he apparently got PS1 and PS3 emus on the Sega Genesis.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anonymous, the now famous developer *who recently completed emulators PlayStation 1 and PlayStation 3 on Sega Genesis* is back with a new emulator.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Is anyone else skeptical about stylus control on the PS3?
> 
> And what about blown-out screens?
> Make a button for that?
> ...



I was thinking they got it backwards and meant Sega Genesis on PlayStation 1 and PlayStation 3.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 20, 2010)

DS on the PS3? DS on any console? What an awful idea.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 20, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> DS on the PS3? DS on any console? What an awful idea.


I know. It's a terrible idea to play DS games on a DS.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very funny...


----------



## raiderscrusade (Dec 20, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is the guy who made the PS1 and Sega Genesis emulators for the PS3... that's what PSGroove says.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 20, 2010)

"Hey guys I made something cool but I'm not releasing it yet.
Give monies plz?"


----------



## Sop (Dec 20, 2010)

Must resist jailbreak! Even though.. I-i-i-i do do don't have a PS3...


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 20, 2010)

until _real_ homebrew shows up; ill bother jailbreaking.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Ds emulator on PS3?! Soon there will be a N64, then a PS1, then a PS2, then a Xbox, then a NGC.... I must resist jailbreaking.......


fuck that soon as that happens i'll be running to the shops to buy a ps3 and jailbreakin the shit out of it! fuck online who needs it


----------



## mad567 (Dec 20, 2010)

I think ps3 now is a must have thing....


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 20, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Ds emulator on PS3?! Soon there will be a N64, then a PS1, then a PS2, then a Xbox, then a NGC.... I must resist jailbreaking.......



Soon phones will have their OWN PHONES!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 20, 2010)

I wanna see someone play TWEWY or trauma center on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Or better yet, get a S rank against Savato.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 20, 2010)

desmume on the wii was very slow for me... definitely the ps3 has more juice to run this emu (which even on the pc is slower than no$)
the controls would be an issue although not too much if u really wanna play the game without a DS (shame on u pirater- and jailbreaker)


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> (shame on u pirater- and jailbreaker)


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't know that i can play Ps1 and Ps3 Games on my Mega Drive, should really give it a try


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 21, 2010)

Not sure why you'd emulate a handheld on a home console. :|


----------



## supersonic124 (Dec 25, 2010)

There's a PS3 emulator for the genesis?


----------

